
An Open Letter to Dove - Audiophilip
http://www.bennjordan.com/blog/?p=735
======
nikcub
If you haven't heard it already - his music is great coding music. Start here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5mQMN1KktY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5mQMN1KktY)

~~~
throwaway284534
Indeed. Benn's "Compositions for Piano" has been my personal favorite for
years. There's something very clean and crisp about his mastering. Some call
it "Modern classical". I call it sublime.

------
_Codemonkeyism
"[...] also made waves globally in regards to realizing what the toxic fashion
and beauty industry does psychologically to young girls."

No.

See "The Dove Sketches Beauty Scam"
[https://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2013/05/dove.html](https://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2013/05/dove.html)

~~~
kiddico
That was a great read. Looking forward to reading that blog's back catalog.

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
I'm envious - I'd love to read all the stuff for the first time - the back
catalog is excellent, several articles significantly changed my world view.

------
_pmf_
I understand the reluctance to use litigation against mega corporations, given
that any procedural error can basically cost you your existence, even if the
core complaint is very simple.

------
skiman10
Looks like the article was taken down. Here is an archive.org link to it.
[https://web.archive.org/web/20171110080004/http://www.bennjo...](https://web.archive.org/web/20171110080004/http://www.bennjordan.com/blog/?p=735)

------
kevinwang
Hope they make this right.

------
Nition
Both his posts regarding the Dove music licencing have now been removed.
Lawyers getting involved maybe?

------
sshanky
Could someone share a link to the actual Dove ad?

~~~
skiman10
I believe it is this one.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYhCn0jf46U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYhCn0jf46U)

------
joelrunyon
Site is down?

~~~
therealdrag0
Page loads for me but no content. Maybe post was deleted?

------
roel_v
This is a prime example of why we need copyright reform. Here is a guy who, by
his own admission, (co)created a cultural landmark; something many people
know, love or at least recognize. In a prime example of bait-and-switch scam,
after it has gotten successful, he's now trying to lock it away behind a
paywall, extorting people just to keep using what they already paid for. Maybe
he has the law on his side (after all, it's only to be expected that
capitalism would serve only the interests of rent-seeking owners), but
proprietary music is eating away the very foundations of our culture. This guy
should be boycotted and we should organize a movement of musicians who make
works available for Free - not just free as in beer, but also (and more
importantly) Free as in speech.

(/s , if that wasn't obvious...)

------
billpg
Ah yes, the company that make Axe/Lynx, they're all about empowering women.

------
eecc
Maybe someone does think the guy hasn’t been paid enough and is deliberately
providing a justification for “damages”

~~~
jstanley
Perhaps he's been paid enough in the past to cover their usage of his music in
the past, but he's not being paid enough in the present to cover their usage
of his music in the present.

~~~
Nition
What eecc is suggesting is that some insider at Dove was unhappy with how much
the musician earned from royalties, and so deliberately stopped paying them
while leaving the campaign up to allow Benn Jordan to sue and therefore gain a
greater share in the end.

I think that's extremely unlikely myself but the comment may have been made in
jest.

~~~
jstanley
OK. I read it to mean eecc thought Benn Jordan thought Benn Jordan hadn't been
paid enough, and has written all the "this is what I signed up for, I'm happy
with the amount I was getting" spiel as a way to prepare to seek damages
without appearing to act in bad faith.

------
z3t4
His music was used for a soap commercial, he should be glad they're removing
it. These commercials can totally destroy a peace of art.

~~~
malloreon
The article states Dove SAID they were removing it, but didn’t, and are
illegally using it after not renewing the license.

